# NFL Blitz in my Showcases



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

This shows up in showcases, but when I tell it to play, I get a message saying "searching for authorized content..." Is this only available for ST subscribers or something? Not a big deal really, but the other programs in the showcases are viewable.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

I believe that's intended for NFL sunday ticket subscribers.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

trnsfrguy said:


> I believe that's intended for NFL sunday ticket subscribers.


You are correct.


----------



## NCEarlb (Sep 11, 2006)

frogg said:


> This shows up in showcases, but when I tell it to play, I get a message saying "searching for authorized content..." Is this only available for ST subscribers or something? Not a big deal really, but the other programs in the showcases are viewable.


I have the same problem, but it is no big deal. Maybe they think we might subscribe to the ST to view it.:lol:

Earl


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I wonder if this will be fixed if and when they fix Channels I Receive.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

trnsfrguy said:


> I believe that's intended for NFL sunday ticket subscribers.


See, yet another example of unwanted content being forced on us. I am not a subscriber to ANY sports stuff, I never will be, yet I get that crap in the showcase.

And for those who don't like my statements, take your own advice and just ignore it like you keep telling me. No one is forcing you to read this, just like no one is forcing me to watch that garbage. But it is still there, just the same.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> See, yet another example of unwanted content being forced on us. I am not a subscriber to ANY sports stuff, I never will be, yet I get that crap in the showcase.
> 
> And for those who don't like my statements, take your own advice and just ignore it like you keep telling me. No one is forcing you to read this, just like no one is forcing me to watch that garbage. But it is still there, just the same.


Ray Finkle, is that YOU? :lol:


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

markman07 said:


> Ray Finkle, is that YOU? :lol:


Sorry, don't understand the reference. Don't you hate it when you have to explain a joke?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

NFL Blitz is a 15 minute program that is not just for ST holders. I have never had sunday ticket and get the Blitz.

Noone is putting a gun to your head to watch it so why not just ignore it. It does not take away anything from you, so relax.


----------



## NCEarlb (Sep 11, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> NFL Blitz is a 15 minute program that is not just for ST holders. I have never had sunday ticket and get the Blitz.
> 
> Noone is putting a gun to your head to watch it so why not just ignore it. It does not take away anything from you, so relax.


But that is part of the problem. We could not watch it even if we wanted to. It will not allow us to watch it, says searching for signal or something like that.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Plays fine for me. I don't get ST.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## KY Mike (May 3, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> See, yet another example of unwanted content being forced on us. I am not a subscriber to ANY sports stuff, I never will be, yet I get that crap in the showcase.
> 
> And for those who don't like my statements, take your own advice and just ignore it like you keep telling me. No one is forcing you to read this, just like no one is forcing me to watch that garbage. But it is still there, just the same.


If you post it, they will come.

What a jerk.

Lighten up slick.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

KY Mike said:


> If you post it, they will come.
> 
> What a jerk.
> 
> Lighten up slick.


Real intelligent, KY!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

It also plays fine for me and I don't have NFL Sunday Ticket either


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Well it doesn't play for me. It says "searching for authorized content." I don't have ST.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Plays fine for me. I don't get ST.


Ditto.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

For week two I got that same "searching for authorized content" When the third week highlights were placed in the showcase, during a "what the heck" moment I clicked on it expecting the same "searching etc" nonsense but it played just fine. So maybe there was a glitch that's been fixed. Who knows. If you have any interest in the highlights you might try checking again to see if you can view them now. 
Go Colts!

PS. For further information, I don't have NFL Sunday Ticket either. Wish I did. Too pricey for me.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

markman07 said:


> Ray Finkle, is that YOU? :lol:


Laces out Dan, Laces out...


----------

